# Aneurysm and Type 2



## SparkJack (Apr 21, 2019)

Diagnosed with an Aortic root aneurysm at the end of November. Saw consultant end of March.
Awaiting further guidance after a CT. one piece of advice I found was that it helps to keep BG under control. I started testing and was horrified to see 18 etc. Another two weeks before I see the diabetic nurse. Started low carbing because I’m overweight but I am currently feeling very stressed which is probably not helping the numbers. Exercise is currently limited too. Don’t over exert yourself. Another pearl of advice.
Diagnosed type 2 in 2011. Metforminx2. No testing before.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 28, 2019)

They don't want us to test do they? Stupid I call it.  You have to test or you don't know what's going on like with you. Just rest up as much as you can and be vigilant with the low carb until you get sorted.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 29, 2019)

I started to test as soon as I could after diagnosis and had my type two beaten at 80 days from being told I was a very bad diabetic. Being able to see just how various foods affect the BG level is the second most essential tool after knowing about LCHF.
Don't be afraid to go against any advice which feels wrong and seems illogical - as long as it does no harm you are gaining reliable information.


----------

